# The commercial use of classical music



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Is there classical music that has been spoiled for you by its use in advertising, movies, TV series etc., so that , in worst case, you can't stand to listen to it any more, or can't listen to it without immediate association to this musically extraneous use?

For example, I got to know Khachaturian's Adagio from Spartacus from The Onedin Line, but it doesn't bother me at all, simply reminds me vaguely of the old TV series. Similarly, British Airways used the Flower Duet from Lakmé (how come not Air France?) in its advertisements, but again it doesn't bother me very much, but I cannot help to make the association every time I hear it.

Similar experiences? Or worse?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

While perhaps not spoiling it in terms of private listening pleasure, it can have the effect of cheapening it when shared with others.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have idea how to stop all of this. I will dress in uniform from times of French Revolution (with Bonaparte hat) and gather other classical listeners with brave hearts. We shall steal cannons, muskets, swords and horses and we will strike European Parlament while all important figures will be inside. We shall force them to adopt our law: a list of composer's names that are important figures in European culture which works will receive status of "cultural treasure" and it's profanation will be banned and any remixing and using in commercials will be punished by death ON A GALLOW  <dramatic chord> THE RAVENS SHALL FEAST AHAHHAHAHAHA

Then, after the law will be plenipotentiary, Obama will adopt it in US so people will focus on something diffrent than this wretched oil stain. Iraq and Afghanistan shall obviously adjust, and the law will be present in islamic world as well.

In couple of years it will spread throughout the whole world.


----------



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

Commercial use of Classical music doesn't bother me, in fact i feel that someone hearing a piece of Classical music on a TV advert, can actually turn them on to Classical music, i remember many years ago a coffee advert with 'Morning' from Grieg's Peer Gynt suite, i loved that tune.

What i don't like is people writing words to a well known Classical piece, Holst's Jupiter comes to mind, then as you hear the music in it's original orchestral form, you can't help but hear the words too, you can't get the words out of your mind, argh!, words that Holst never intended when composing his piece.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

bassClef said:


> While perhaps not spoiling it in terms of private listening pleasure, it can have the effect of cheapening it when shared with others.


Yes, this.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I actually kind of like hearing classical music in commercials. I usually just tune commercials out, but when I hear classical music I usually take notice and pay attention.

However, one exception for me was this old Dr. Pepper commercial from the '80s.




Whenever anyone found out I played the cello, they ALWAYS brought up this commercial. They either wanted me to play that Prelude from the C major Bach suite for them, or they would ask me if I could dance around like the guy in the commercial does. That got old really fast!


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

It appears that this is not a major problem. So, for the time being we might just postpone a little the drastic measures suggested by Aramis.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

I think what annoys me most about classical music being used in commercials or used (or plagiarised) for movie or TV scores is that with those associations now firmly in place, many people hearing classical music outside of that context don't actually _hear _the music-- they automatically make those other associations and it usually never goes beyond that.

My mother, for example, can't stand most classical music, which she automatically associates with cartoons. For others I have encountered, anything _remotely _dissonant is branded as horror music. etc. etc. The music doesn't even have to be tied directly to any specific movie or product-- something like it has been used so many times that many people can only hear it through that filter.

What is worse, there is the trend of people who do take an extremely limited interest in classical music: they want only classical music that matches only a particular kind of extra-musical association-- often something big, "epic" (!!!!!11!!), bombastic, associated with science fiction/fantasy or adventure soundtracks and movie trailers-- so if the music doesn't sound like that absurd _Requiem for a Dream _drivel, then it it's just not worth a listen.

That's _why_ a hack composer like Karl Jenkins can be where he is today. _Beethoven? _Who's that?

[/rant]


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

No, I hardly pay attention to commercial things anyway. I don't have a problem with people wanting to hear some music that has a cinematic feel to it, something that paints a picture and fits a mood. Beethoven falls right into the epic (!!!!!11!!) category for one.


----------

